# Carnsalloch house (abandoned nursing home)



## mccallay (Oct 24, 2013)

Palladian mansion house; 2 storeys on raised basement with flanking wings. All red ashlar. The principle entrance is the 3-bay east elevation, to which a central pilastered porch (panelled and studded door in pedimented doorpiece) was added early 19th century. There have been modern additions to north and to south of wings. Dated 1759 on north wing. Built for Alexander Johnstone of Carnsalloch. He is described in the sasines as a chemist in London, so it may be that a London architect was employed, and perhaps Isaac Ware, whose 1756 publication included design of a "House built for Alexander Johnstone, Esq, in Scotland" (Historic Scotland) From the late 1960s to around the millenium the building was owned by the Leonard Cheshire Foundation. Subsequently it had a brief period as a private school.




DSC_0196 by mccallay, on Flickr



DSC_0074 by mccallay, on Flickr


DSC_0052 by mccallay, on 


DSC_0081 by mccallay, on 




DSC_0128 by mccallay, on FlickrDSC_0092 by mccallay, on 


DSC_0154 by mccallay, on 


DSC_0155 by mccallay, on 


DSC_0118 by mccallay, on 


DSC_0139 by mccallay, on 


DSC_0099 by mccallay, on Flickr


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 24, 2013)

Pretty good


----------



## mccallay (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks I am a total novice to all of this but I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 25, 2013)

Lovely gloomy building you found there!! Lots of potential inside for photos.......nice viewing on a rainy friday morning before work! cheers for posting


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 25, 2013)

Great sombre looking place, looks an ace explore. thanks for sharing, We will one day tackle Scotland big time, we have deliberately been saving it till last. Just got to squeeze out some more epic from England and Wales first


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well done, ace pics.


----------

